# Open OCD repair of the Talus



## biancasc (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know the cpt code for a open osteochondritis dissecans repair in which he used a osteocure bone plug to fill in where the damaged bone was?


----------



## Lanie Christman (Jan 6, 2009)

*Hopefully to get you started..*

CPT 28102 or 28103..depending on specific dx..732.5 if the px was for a child.


----------



## biancasc (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## klestes (Jan 9, 2009)

*ocd talus*

try looking at 28446


----------



## klestes (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry  I mean look at the note following 28446 which states for open osteochndral allograft or repairs with industrial grafts, use 28899


----------

